# Empfehlung Pilk-Rute



## Silverstar (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo, leute suche eine neue Pilkrute, könnt ihr mir helfen??

Sie sollte:

min.330 - max 360cm lang sein,

max 150g Wurfgewicht haben,

möglichst leicht sollte sie sein max 450g,

zwei oder dreiteilig

max 150€ kosten, 

und ziemlich robust sein!

Hatte auch schon welche im laden gesehen (Sportex & Comoran Seacor Dorschpilk 139€)

Was für welche habt ihr? Ich benutze eine Okuma Inspira IS 40 mit Geflochtener 0,16mm als Rolle

Ich angel ca. 10-15 mal im Jahr auf Dorsch/Hering.:c 

Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten

Gruß


----------



## bastelberg (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

Hi,
ein guter Tipp wäre z. B. Tucson, 3,4 m, 60-130 gr Wg, von YAD, ca 85 €.
Gruss Bastelberg


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

Schau mal unter angel-domaene oder catch company.
Wir fischen mit YAD Cleveland und Kansas und sind sehr zufrieden! |wavey: 
Gruß
Tom :g


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

Penn Charisma Senso Pilk gibt es in vielen Varianten und ich glaub unter 100€.....


----------



## carp2000 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

Wie Sylverpasi schon sagt: Von der Penn Charisma gibt es viele Versionen, eine u.a. mit 80-150 gr. Wurfgewicht.
Ist 'ne schöne Rute, habe sie selbst (und auch noch die schwerere Variante bis 300 gr.) und bin sehr zufrieden mit.
Und der Preis ist auch in Ordnung.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Silverstar (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

So es ist Passiert!

Habe mir grad ne DEGA Competition Pilk 350cm 3-Teilig  ~185g Wurfgewicht geholt, super leichte Rute. 

Gruß


----------



## karpfenbrausi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

Hi,

Senso Pilk - ganz meine Meinung!
Es gibt die Senso Pilk in 30-150g, 50-190g, 120-420g und 180-620g.
Feine Ruten.

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## mseks (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

Also ich benutze eine DAM Sumo Royal Light Pilk ist ideal auf den deutschen Ostsee- Kuttern. Habe Sie nun bei vier Ausfahrten benutzt und bin jedesmal begeister welche kraft das Ding hat und trotzdem eine feinfühlige Spitzenaktion. Du wirfst den Pilker raus und spürst sofort jeden auch noch so kleinen Angriff. 
Habe Sie bei Ge.....ger bestellt:  Hier die Daten
 Sumo Royal Light Pilk 150
 22507 330 3,30m 80-150g 3Teilig Transportlänge 117cm 412g 111,50€

Es gibt allerdings auch einige Bordies die absolut auf die Penn Charisma schwören. Besonders für die Kutterangelei empfiehlt sich die 30 -120gr Wurfgewicht Rute. Gibts auch mit einer Doppelspitze zum Wechseln dann hast Du 30 - 120/50 - 190 g. Und das ganze für ca. 120€-130€. Es gibt einige Beiträge hier im Board zu der Penn Charisma.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

Ron Thompson Light pilk   3,30m bis 150 gr wurfgewicht


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

Ich habe eine Dega Wave SeaJig in 3,30 mit 150 gr WG. Ist ne klasse Rute und durch die Degapleite günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## Sailfisch (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

Ich empfehle die Sportex Spin 6 De Lux 3,3m WG 150g Eigengewicht 350g.


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

Nimm doch mal die Shimano Beast Master Pilkrute in die Hand ! Mir gefällt sie auch ganz gut ! Ich glaub WG bis 190 Gramm ! Und der Preis war mit irgendwas bei 100 Euro auch ok !



MfG Maik


----------



## pxrxx12 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

Senso Pilk in 3m und dreiteilig, nicht nur wegen der Transportlänge. Die dreiteilige hat etwas mehr Rückgrat und trotz der Teilung eine tolle Aktion. Fische sie in der Ausführung bis 190g, würde sie aber nicht mit Ködergewichten über 150g einsetzen.


----------



## Macker (9. März 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Ich empfehle die Sportex Spin 6 De Lux 3,3m WG 150g Eigengewicht 350g.



Da ne schön kleine Rolle zu und du kannst den ganzen tag Ermüdungsfrei Fischen.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## McRip (9. März 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

Leute der Thread war 3 Jahre alt...


----------



## Hausmarke (9. März 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

moin,
ich fische die shimano speedmaster in 3,60m und einem wurfgewicht von 50-100gr.kommt so um die 150 euro max 160 euro.also wenn du was gutes willst dann kann ich die rute nur empfehlen

gruss


----------



## micha_2 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

nordland IV in 3,50m bis 180g. ca.129euro, ist soweit ganz ok. blank is gut der griff könnte verbessert werden.


----------



## Franky D (9. März 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*



McRip schrieb:


> Leute der Thread war 3 Jahre alt...


 
so schauts aus


----------



## buschmann88 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

Moin Moin,
bin auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rute+Rolle für meinen Vater.

Für Ostsee + Westliche Nordsee DK Wurfgewicht 50 - 150
30 -190 so um den Dreh. Hat hier jemand eine gute Empfehlung für mich? Eine feine Rolle ebenfalls dabei.
Preis Rute und Rolle bis 250 €
Danke für eure Tipps.

Am schönsten, wenn beides in einem Online-Shop zu bestellen ist. Wo ich auch gleich schöne Schnur aufspulen lassen kann.


----------



## rohrhof (12. März 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

würde dir die Penn Charisma Senso Pilk in 3 Metern WG 50-180 Gramm ligt bei 100 Euro.
dann hast du noch 150 Euro übrig für ne gute Rolle.
Meine Empfehlung is die Quantum boca der die Quantum cabo
hier würde uch dir die größe 40 pts.
grad die Produkte jeweils bei Google eingeben und du findest die billgsten Anbitieter.
mit dieser combo kannst du nix falsch machen.


----------



## Margaux (12. März 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

Wie sieht's eigentlich mit den WFT-Ruten aus, bspw. mit der Baltic Pilk oder der Lightspeed Pilk?


----------



## buschmann88 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

die Rute gefällt mir, hat noch jemand infos zu einer vernünftigen rolle? Preis sollte bei max. 100 euronen liegen.
danke für eure hilfe. ich habe leider keinen angelladen vor ort und kann mir daher nicht wirklich muster angucken.


----------



## tosa76 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

@Margaux

Servus. Ich habe mir vor drei Wochen folgende Rutenkombi für die Ostsee und fürs leichte pilken in Norge zugelegt. Letztes Wochenende in Kiel wurde die Pilke dann endlich entjungfert:q

15 Dorsche zwischen 50 - 85 cm. Mein scherster hatte 11 Pfund.

Rute: WFT BalticPilk, WG 30-150g, 2,60 m, 2-teilig
Rolle: Penn Slammer 460
Schnur: geflochtene gelbe Spiderwire in 0,17mm

Ein super Teil! Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen! Sehr sensibel und trotzdem ein ordentliches Rückrat. Die Rolle ist auch super! sehr feine Frontbremse, super robust und auch optisch ein Schmuckstück.

Gefischt habe ich überwiegend mit kopflastigen Pilkern ohne Beifänger mit Gewichten 60-90g in einer Wassertiefe von 14-30 Metern. Davor ein 1,5m Monovorfach 0,60mm 

Topfarben bei strahlendem Sonnenschein waren leuchtgelb-orange-silber, violett-silber, und blau-schwarz-silber

Technik: weit in die Abdrift auswerfen und heranjiggen. kurze langsame Bewegungen und immer den Kontakt zum Grund. Schnur immer schön straff halten, dann spürt man jeden Biss!

Mein Kutternachbar hat mit hakenlosem Pilker als Endblei und darüber zwei schwarze bzw. braune Twister am roten Jigkopf super gefangen.

Technik: weit in die Abdrift auswerfen und langsam heranjiggen

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder :vik:

Sonnige Grüße Torsten


----------



## Margaux (14. März 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

Hallo Thorsten,

danke für den schönen Bericht #6.

Für den Kutter könnte die WFT BalticPilk gerne auch 2,90m sein und - "norwegen-reisetauglich" :q - dreiteilig. Hattest Du diese Rute vergleichend in der Hand? 

Da ich bereits eine Harrison VT 60-120 WG in 2,70m als "Sea Spin" habe, käme ergänzend auch die WFT Lightspeed Pilk mit ihren 50-200g als dreiteilige 2,90m-Version in Frage. Kennt diese Rute hier jemand??!


----------



## bacalo (14. März 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung Pilk-Rute*

Hallo Tosa76,

vielen Dank für´s berichten und Petri zu den schönen Dorschen.

Aber weit in die Abdrift werfen und gefühlvoll heranjigen - mhh,
wie war den der Wind bzw. die Drift?


Gruß
bacalo


----------

